# Another dude, struggling to gain weight.



## letsgoflyers (Jul 5, 2010)

I did a little bit of reading, but i'll be honest, I probably didn't  read enough.

I'm approximately 5'10-5'11, and i weigh only 145-150  pounds. I'm 21 years old. I have been underweight all my life.  Struggling to gain weight is an understatement. 

I go to the gym  about 3 days a week. I also play ice hockey. I have been using  cytogainer for calories, but i'm still finding difficulty. I gained  about 2 pounds in 3 months using it, and I started getting chest pains,  etc, 
most likely from it, so I stopped using it. I started again  recently after about a month break. 

I eat, eat and eat, but  can't gain the weight. 

Also, my hair is thinning pretty badly.  Its getting worse and worse as the years go by. I don't understand how  someone who can barely grow facial hair,  can be balding. I've started to take a multi-vitamin. Hopefully that  helps.

I'm probably asking the same question, others have asked a  million times. If so, sorry. I'm a regular at a mustang forum, and I know how that is.


----------



## Arra (Jul 5, 2010)

FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal

Sign up free and put in a regular days' meal plan in, then show us the macros (protein, carbs, and fats) and such, we'll go from there.

Edit: Also, if you can show us your workout routine that would help as well.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 5, 2010)

I have seen so many guys say they eat and eat but in reality, what some consider eating allot is barely enough to meet thier BMR. 
Why not post an average day of your diet and lets see if you're actually eating. 9 times out of 10 the method of gaining weight is eating a surplus of calories.
Try to keep in mind that it take 3500 calories to gain a pound. That means if your BMR+activity says you need 2500 calories as a maintainence level, you need to eat 500 extra calories each day, just to gain a pound at the end of a week. To gain more, you need to eat more. The more active you are, the more you have to compensate with calories to keep the weight on. The more weight you gain, the more calories you have to eat to keep weight on, etc.
Give us some good details of not only how much you're eating but what exactly you're eating. that'll get the ball rolling.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 5, 2010)

Post up your current diet.

Along with Current Macros Calories.


----------



## letsgoflyers (Jul 5, 2010)

Calories : 3,186
Fat : 122g
Carbs : 361g
Protein : 168g

My workout routine consists of 

monday - chest/back, 30 minutes cardio
tuesday - off, but I have ice hockey games at around 930. 
wednesday - shoulders, legs, 30 minutes cardio
thursday - off
friday - biceps triceps
sat - off 
sun - off


----------



## Arra (Jul 5, 2010)

Can you give us a day of your meal plan e.g.:

Meal 1-
5 eggs
oats in whole milk

meal 2-
tuna
etc. etc. etc.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 5, 2010)

letsgoflyers said:


> Calories : 3,186
> Fat : 122g
> Carbs : 361g
> Protein : 168g
> ...



I would suggest dropping the cardio, opt for heavy compound lifts and take a break from isolation work. Increase your caloric intake (increase fat via olive oil, etc. and increase your protein intake...a _minimum_ of 1.5 grams per pound of "bodyweight" [in your case, as opposed to g/per LBM])

Your actual diet information would be helpful too.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 5, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I would suggest dropping the cardio, opt for heavy compound lifts and take a break from isolation work. Increase your caloric intake (increase fat via olive oil, etc. and increase your protein intake...a _minimum_ of 1.5 grams per pound of "bodyweight" [in your case, as opposed to g/per LBM])
> 
> Your actual diet information would be helpful too.


 
Could't agree more. 
Forget the isolation stuff. That's for guys who need refinement. Squat heavy for a month and eat more and you'll gain an inch on your arms without ever doing a single curl.


----------



## letsgoflyers (Jul 5, 2010)

My diet varies. I work full time, and am pretty busy, but I always have at least 3 meals a day. Typically I have 4. It is typically toasted bagel w/ cream cheese + a fruit in the morning, 2 PBJ's, bag of chips, some kind of snack/fruit for lunch (during work), something after work, like a sandwich and soup. cytogainer after the gym, and my dinner is typically either pasta or meat, I typically eat 10ish raviolis, or half a box of pasta, with sauce, etc. 

Forget the isolation and cardio? What should I be doing then? Could you give me a basic workout routine off the top of your head?


----------



## FMJ (Jul 5, 2010)

letsgoflyers said:


> My diet varies. I work full time, and am pretty busy, but I always have at least 3 meals a day. Typically I have 4. It is typically toasted bagel w/ cream cheese + a fruit in the morning, 2 PBJ's, bag of chips, some kind of snack/fruit for lunch (during work), something after work, like a sandwich and soup. cytogainer after the gym, and my dinner is typically either pasta or meat, I typically eat 10ish raviolis, or half a box of pasta, with sauce, etc.
> 
> Forget the isolation and cardio? What should I be doing then? Could you give me a basic workout routine off the top of your head?


 
How about a three day split broken into upper push/upper pull/lower
It would look like this:

Day1 upper push
Incline press
Decline press
Military press
Arnold press

Day 2 lower
Front Squats
Deadlifts
Lunges
Leg curls

Day 3 upper pull
Pullups
Bent rows
Standing calves
Seated calves

That's just an example.. there's a million variations and exercises that you can substitute. If you want you can throw in a set for Biceps, triceps, abs, etc.. but don't dedicate an entire day to those small groups, it's just not enough returns for your efforts


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 5, 2010)

letsgoflyers said:


> My diet varies. I work full time, and am pretty busy, but I always have at least 3 meals a day. Typically I have 4. It is typically toasted bagel w/ cream cheese + a fruit in the morning, 2 PBJ's, bag of chips, some kind of snack/fruit for lunch (during work), something after work, like a sandwich and soup. cytogainer after the gym, and my dinner is typically either pasta or meat, I typically eat 10ish raviolis, or half a box of pasta, with sauce, etc.
> 
> Forget the isolation and cardio? What should I be doing then? Could you give me a basic workout routine off the top of your head?



Have you inputed that info into fitday?  Cause I am suspect as to the total calories consumed based on what you have given there as your meals.


----------



## letsgoflyers (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes i put them into FitDay but they won't allow me to post links on here. I don't have enough posts.


----------



## BC Lifter (Jul 5, 2010)

Take some initiative, there is more than enough info in the stickies on this site for you to learn the questions you are asking. If you are so desperate to put on weight you think you would put some effort into gaining some knowledge. You can go to the gym and work hard for months and months and months and gain nothing or you can sit on your ass and read some info on the computer for a couple hours, figure out what youre doing and gain some weight.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 5, 2010)

First off, gratz on your decision to do something about your weight issue.  We hear so many people that are having trouble LOSING weight, that it is sometimes nice to hear from the opposite end of the spectrum.  So, even though I hate your face for being able to eat and not gain, I will try to help!

The best thing you can do is track your cals daily on fitday, along with your weight.  Do this without trying to change anything about your normal daily lifestyle.  After a week or so, you will have a good idea what your average calorie intake is for a week, and how it affected your weight.  

So, now you have a number.  Just for easy math sake, lets say you eat 3000 cals daily on average and your weight remains unchanged.  Thats when you start adding calories.  You could take it to 3500 a day and monitor that for a couple weeks and see how your weight changes.  Keep adding cals until you reach the rate of weight gain that you want.

It is slow and methodical, but remember, if getting into shape was easy, everyone would be ripped!


----------



## letsgoflyers (Jul 5, 2010)

BC Lifter said:


> Take some initiative, there is more than enough info in the stickies on this site for you to learn the questions you are asking. If you are so desperate to put on weight you think you would put some effort into gaining some knowledge. You can go to the gym and work hard for months and months and months and gain nothing or you can sit on your ass and read some info on the computer for a couple hours, figure out what youre doing and gain some weight.



I understand where you're coming from. I get a million people on my mustang forums, making new threads on how they can get their 6 cylinder mustang to go fast. I get it. 

However, I'd rather just cut to the chase and ask. Since I gotta deal with the same shit, might as well make someone else deal with it. I don't have hours to read and read, I do enough of that all day, everyday. So i figured i'd just ask. Hence the first line of my initial post.


----------



## letsgoflyers (Jul 5, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> First off, gratz on your decision to do something about your weight issue.  We hear so many people that are having trouble LOSING weight, that it is sometimes nice to hear from the opposite end of the spectrum.  So, even though I hate your face for being able to eat and not gain, I will try to help!
> 
> The best thing you can do is track your cals daily on fitday, along with your weight.  Do this without trying to change anything about your normal daily lifestyle.  After a week or so, you will have a good idea what your average calorie intake is for a week, and how it affected your weight.
> 
> ...



Thanks bro, i'll definitely keep you updated! I'll use this as a progress thread.


----------



## WeightGainNet (Jul 9, 2010)

I used to struggle to gain weight too so I know how you feel... And it feels like no matter what you do you just can't gain weight.

But if you have a plan and you track your results and make adjustments you WILL gain weight by default. It's impossible not to unless you're sick or have a disease or something.

Follow this workout split... You're on the right track with a 3 day split, don't change that.

Chest/shoulders/triceps
off
Legs
off
Back/biceps
off
off

Cut the cardio out completely. You get enough cardio during hockey. Doing cardio just burns off calories and that just means you'll need to eat MORE calories in order to gain weight.

As far as diet goes... Being a skinny guy you really need to eat at least 5-6 meals every day. Every day. And you need to plan out what you're eating so you know for sure how many calories you're eating.

Eat an extra 400-500 calories during your hockey days AND your workout days. After your hockey practice and after your workouts drink a 50g. protein shake and a simple carb drink like Carbo Force. or you can mix Maltodextrin/Dextrose for the carb drink to save money. This will stop muscle breakdown and put your body into an anabolic state so you can build and repair muscle tissue.

And you need to track your progress weekly. Get a pair of body fat calipers and track your body fat and track your weight.

Now you'll know if you're gaining muscle or fat... And how much of each.







letsgoflyers said:


> Calories : 3,186
> Fat : 122g
> Carbs : 361g
> Protein : 168g
> ...


----------



## scoops1515 (Jul 9, 2010)

How bout trying some t-boosters? do your research but if your into the supplements then increasing your testerone may help. Legally of course not the juice.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 9, 2010)

Test boosters are generally regarded as bunk.  The jury is still out.  Anyway, with gaining weight, it's generally an issue with diet, not with supps.


----------



## letsgoflyers (Jul 10, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Test boosters are generally regarded as bunk.  The jury is still out.  Anyway, with gaining weight, it's generally an issue with diet, not with supps.



Any recommendation as far as testosterone boosters?


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 10, 2010)

No, not from me.  Captainnapalm loves them though.  You can PM him for info.


----------



## letsgoflyers (Jul 11, 2010)

thanks.


----------



## Built (Jul 22, 2010)

letsgoflyers, a test booster - even if it worked - won't help you get bigger. You still need to figure out a way to eat more food than you require. Testosterone doesn't magically add weight; it just tells the food where to go. 

PS easy calories: a shot of olive oil in your protein shake.


----------



## anakada (Jul 22, 2010)

People who have problem gaining weight are ectomorphs. I am sure you can find diets for ectomorphs.

You are one of these people who doesn't eat much but think they are eating alot.
And also you are not going to get bigger just by eating more fat,carbs and protein you need to eat whole foods lots of fruit and veg - a wide variety including exotic fruits and berries not just apples and oranges. Eat a variety of cooked and salad veg - brussel sprouts, brocolli,  green beens, greens, etc. bean sprouts, raddish, cabbage, lettuce, carrots, tomatoes, sweet peppers,mushrooms etc.
Avocados and coconuts are supposed to help you put on weight.
Eating chicken and mince is ok for some but you should be eating smoked mackerel, sardines or salmon and some eggs -  you should have oily fish 2-3 times per week and liver once or twice per week. Ox liver tastes good barbequed or on the cooker without a pan or try chicken livers. Chopped liver with egg and onion tastes fantastic.

Nuts contain alot of nutrients - almonds, brazils, walnuts, hazel nuts etc..
fruit and fibre bran and oat cereals, brown basmati rice and pasta if you can manage it.  
At 21 it's also good to drink milk - minimum 1 pint a day.

Bagel with cream cheese and spag bol is not going to help you. You might as well just eat chocolate for all the nutrients they contain.

If you include the above in your diet, you will put on weight and feel 10 times better.

You sound like you are lacking in most nutrients and it's no wonder you are losing your hair.


----------



## Built (Jul 22, 2010)

anakada said:


> People who have problem gaining weight are ectomorphs. I am sure you can find diets for ectomorphs.
> 
> You are one of these people who doesn't eat much but think they are eating alot.



Yep. 



anakada said:


> And also you are not going to get bigger just by eating more fat,carbs and protein



Yes you are. Eating more fat, carbs and protein is exactly how to gain weight - and this is true for everybody. 

The rest of your advice is prudent for good health, however, and also true for everyone. 



anakada said:


> you need to eat whole foods lots of fruit and veg - a wide variety including exotic fruits and berries not just apples and oranges. Eat a variety of cooked and salad veg - brussel sprouts, brocolli,  green beens, greens, etc. bean sprouts, raddish, cabbage, lettuce, carrots, tomatoes, sweet peppers,mushrooms etc.
> Avocados and coconuts are supposed to help you put on weight.
> Eating chicken and mince is ok for some but you should be eating smoked mackerel, sardines or salmon and some eggs -  you should have oily fish 2-3 times per week and liver once or twice per week. Ox liver tastes good barbequed or on the cooker without a pan or try chicken livers. Chopped liver with egg and onion tastes fantastic.
> 
> ...


----------



## anakada (Jul 22, 2010)

Some people who have problem putting on weight don't put on  weight by eating more if it's empty food that doesn't contain nutrients even if it contains carbs, fat and protein. Burgers contain all the above. Normal people would still put on weight but some skinny types just burn off all the calories unless they eat whole foods and special combinations of foods. And some  have high blood pressure or ciruclation problems at a young age from fat in their arteries because they eat too much of it trying to put on weight. Excess fat from the diet can be difficult to store in adipose tissue and alot of it can end up stored in and around organs. I have met one or two people who had heart problems in their twenties and found out by chance when going for a regular checked up. 

If Letsgoflyers is one of those types he should do some research on special diets for ectomorphs/underweights.


----------



## unclem (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## letsgoflyers (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. The point of me being an ectomorph is most likely true. Shit, its probably 99% true. 

I unfortunately do feel like im eating alot, but i'm most likely not. I have been to the doctors several times, trying to figure out whats wrong with me. I have an incredibly weak stomach, if I overeat, it will come out somehow. Unless I toke up, then I can eat everything and anything. 

I have started in the past 2 weeks to take multi-vitamins. I am feeling much better already. 

These vitamins are amazing. They have something like an 85% absorption rate. And taking them is something like taking 33 centrum a day. Better yet, they are all natural and organic.


I will definitely look into an ectomorph diet. I am extremely picky due to my weak stomach, but I will make due. I've added an all natural protein shake to my diet in between breakfast and lunch.


----------



## anakada (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm pleased you are feeling so much better with the vitamins and making a  start.
You doctor might be able to refer you to a nutritionist.

 I'm not trying to scare you, ectomorphs don't usually have heart  problems. I was pointing out that alot of people think only  obese people have these problems so they don't care what they eat if  they are thin.
It  is unlikely you have anything wrong with you other than poor nutrition.

 If you try just 2 of the points mentioned above it should help alot.

 Eat your favourite fruits - papayas, strawberries, blueberries, mangos  etc.
 Soft and exotic fruits have more nutrients in them than hard fruits.They  also  contain large amounts of vitamin C. Papaya has around 300 mg.

  Cereal for breakfast - it makes a big difference to your health and weight gain.  There must be over 100 different types out there. There is nothing to  stop you from eating  some in the evenings. Most people here eat oats/porrage or bran several times per day - cornflakes is cheating.


----------



## Built (Jul 23, 2010)

anakada said:


> Some people who have problem putting on weight don't put on  weight by eating more if it's empty food that doesn't contain nutrients even if it contains carbs, fat and protein. Burgers contain all the above. Normal people would still put on weight but some skinny types just burn off all the calories unless they eat whole foods and special combinations of foods.



There is no evidence that what you are saying is true. The only thing that impacts upon weight gain and weight loss for that matter) is calories. 

The other points impact upon your health, but not your weight. Sorry. 



anakada said:


> cornflakes is cheating.


Because?


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 23, 2010)

anakada said:


> Some people who have problem putting on weight don't put on  weight by eating more if it's empty food that doesn't contain nutrients even if it contains carbs, fat and protein. Burgers contain all the above. Normal people would still put on weight but some skinny types just burn off all the calories unless they eat whole foods and special combinations of foods. And some  have high blood pressure or ciruclation problems at a young age from fat in their arteries because they eat too much of it trying to put on weight. Excess fat from the diet can be difficult to store in adipose tissue and alot of it can end up stored in and around organs. I have met one or two people who had heart problems in their twenties and found out by chance when going for a regular checked up.
> 
> If Letsgoflyers is one of those types he should do some research on special diets for ectomorphs/underweights.



I guarantee that if he ate 4 1000 calorie burgers + fries and soda every day he would gain weight... and that is all empty calories.


----------



## letsgoflyers (Jul 24, 2010)

I could really eat junk shitty food all day and gain the weight but i'm trying to do it in a healthy way.


----------



## Built (Jul 24, 2010)

letsgoflyers, do both. Eat a baseline diet of healthy food, then top it up with some stuff that you may think of as somehow "unclean", like burgers and milkshakes. You need to pack in the calories, and you won't be able to do this eating nothing but poached chicken breast, dry brown rice and unbuttered broccoli.


----------



## anakada (Jul 24, 2010)

Nobody has mentioned essential fats - Omega 3 is usually lacking from the diet unless you eat a wide variety of foods. You can find it in salmon, oily fish, walnuts and small amounts in some fruit and veg. Or you can get bottled fish oil. Try 2 teaspoons to start with then increase the dose. Bodybuilders take around 9 grams of omega 3. 

I noticed you are eating nuts. They contain alot of fat but also alot of nutrients including essential fats some protein and fat soluble vitamins and are unlikely to make you fat. You can get extra calories snacking on dried fruit and nuts.

You can get some nice food at a deli - barbequed chicken, various meats and salads - better than burgers and probably cheaper for what you get.

Sorry, I have a thing against McDonalds and burgers and those buns make you fat. I sometimes get fried chicken as it's at least a real piece of chicken you know what you are getting. Take away food is great if it's good food.


----------



## Built (Jul 24, 2010)

Nothing wrong with burgers.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 24, 2010)

Uhhh Built does this conversation sound vaguely deja vu???


----------



## Phineas (Jul 24, 2010)

letsgoflyers said:


> I could really eat junk shitty food all day and gain the weight but i'm trying to do it in a healthy way.



Olive oil, for starters.

It's not that hard get a lot of calories with clean, whole foods. I eat 100% clean and I take in 3,700 calories on training days -- and I could easily go for more, but I'm aiming for a cleaner bulk this time around.

Some quick calorie breakdowns from clean eating...portions you can easily do in one day:

-5 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil: 600 calories
-4 eggs: 280 calories
-3 baked potatoes: 900 calories
-1 whole wheat bagel: 300 calories
-2 cups milk (depending on fat content): 160 - 260 calories
-1/2 avocado: 125 calories
-1 oz pumpkin seeds: 130 calories
-handful of almonds (let's say about 40): approx. 330 calories
-3 tablespoons natural peanut butter: 300 calories
-10 oz salmon: 300 calories
-8 oz chicken breast: 200 calories
-5 oz canned tuna: 120 calories
-2 tablespoon olive oil-based salad dressing: 100 calories
-1 scoop whey powder: 130 calories
-1/2 cup cottage cheese: 80 - 130 calories
-2/3 cup oats: 250 calories

You get the idea. Clean eating can still be high-calorie. Fats are more calorie-dense the protein and carbs. So, an easy way to get your calories up is to cover your required protein, add enough carbs to fuel your training, then just keep adding fat until you're gaining weight. Keep the fats healthy -- monounsaturated and polyunsaturated.


----------



## Hoglander (Jul 25, 2010)

anakada said:


> People who have problem gaining weight are ectomorphs. I am sure you can find diets for ectomorphs.
> 
> You are one of these people who doesn't eat much but think they are eating alot.
> And also you are not going to get bigger just by eating more fat,carbs and protein you need to eat whole foods lots of fruit and veg - a wide variety including exotic fruits and berries not just apples and oranges. Eat a variety of cooked and salad veg - brussel sprouts, brocolli,  green beens, greens, etc. bean sprouts, raddish, cabbage, lettuce, carrots, tomatoes, sweet peppers,mushrooms etc.
> ...



Since I am a mesomorph I can say you are retarded. I eat what I am hungry for then make myself eat more to gain. It can be anything plus more anything. Sometimes rules need to thrown out. Fixed diets are for fat fucks and ladyboys. You do what works.


----------



## WeightGainNet (Jul 26, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> Since I am a mesomorph I can say you are retarded. I eat what I am hungry for then make myself eat more to gain. It can be anything plus more anything. Sometimes rules need to thrown out. Fixed diets are for fat fucks and ladyboys. You do what works.



Right, do what works. 

...And you don't know what works unless you actually plan out a diet. Otherwise you don't know what the hell you're eating... And you don't know what the hell is working and what isn't.

You're 0 for 1, try again.


----------



## Hoglander (Jul 26, 2010)

WeightGainNet said:


> Right, do what works.
> 
> ...And you don't know what works unless you actually plan out a diet. Otherwise you don't know what the hell you're eating... And you don't know what the hell is working and what isn't.
> 
> You're 0 for 1, try again.



Your statement is not in total conflict with mine. However, you should replace "..plan out.." with track. Your force feed plan is not a plan that works for everyone. Accept that if you want to mature as a .. whatever you think you are.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jul 26, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> Your statement is not in total conflict with mine. However, you should replace "..plan out.." with track. Your force feed plan is not a plan that works for everyone. Accept that if you want to mature as a .. whatever you think you are.



I'm not sure what I enjoy mosts about your posts -- your sunny optimistic manner, or your Bohemian approach to syntax, punctuation and grammar.


----------



## Hoglander (Jul 26, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> I'm not sure what I enjoy mosts about your posts -- your sunny optimistic manner, or your Bohemian approach to syntax, punctuation and grammar.



Nice sentence--. I'll rep you. :  )


----------



## THE_BROSKI (Aug 1, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Olive oil, for starters.
> 
> It's not that hard get a lot of calories with clean, whole foods. I eat 100% clean and I take in 3,700 calories on training days -- and I could easily go for more, but I'm aiming for a cleaner bulk this time around.
> 
> ...


thanks dude


----------



## natural1 (Aug 10, 2010)

When i was trying to put on weight i found that eating even when i was not particularly hungry  (just forcing a sandwich down) did eventualy make my overall appetite grow along with my body. That was about 4 year and 3 and an half stone ago


----------



## ectomorph141 (Aug 10, 2010)

I will back the other replies.  I am also 5'10".   I used to be 141lbs and weighed that forever and thought I would never gain wait.  Finally I listened to the community and now I am currently 188lbs.  You CAN gain weight.   My first bulk brought me from 141 to 171 in 3 months with the help of the members on this forum.  30lbs in 3 months!!

1. Lift heavy with lower reps. Try to stay around the 6-10 rep range.  3-4 sets minimum.
2. Make sure you are at least doing squats, deadlifts, pull ups, and dips.  Those help put on a serious amount of mass.
3. Get rid of the 30 minutes of cardio. You will get plenty of cardio doing hockey. 
4. Increase your calories per day. You are currently at 3,100 and not gaining weight. That means increase your calories by at lest 500.  Start consuming at least 3,600 calories EVERY SINGLE DAY.  At one point of my first bulk I was consuming over 5,000 calories per day to gain weight. 
5. If you dont have time for a meal then have a protein shake.  Just make sure you consume the necessary calories per day.  

You do all of this and the other suggestions and you will gain weight.  Remember, I was 141lbs, now 188lbs. I am living proof that it is possible. Along with many others on this site.


----------



## Built (Aug 10, 2010)

^^ There's your test-booster. Now go eat. Don't forget the olive oil (it actually DOES boost test).


----------



## LAM (Aug 10, 2010)

increase your caloric intake by 500 cals a day each week until weight gain occurs. everyone gains weight with a high enough caloric intake.


----------

